# too all special operations thank you fore serving  our country



## Mark Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you I hope all of you will come home soon


----------



## Mark Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

I like all branches of Military Special operations


----------



## medicchick (Nov 9, 2013)

You need to head on over to https://shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/ and post your intro ASAP.  That should have been your first post, you might want to brush up on the site rules while you are there.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2013)

@Mark Jones per the site rules, post an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 9, 2013)

And learn to spell.  The title alone is giving me vertigo.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 9, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> And learn to spell.  The title alone is giving me vertigo.



Well said, it makes my teeth itch.


----------



## Mark Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

Mark Jones sorry about that


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2013)

Failure to adhere to site standards, failure to repair after being corrected by an admin, repeated failure to follow simple instructions.  I think you're trolling us.  

Banned.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> And learn to spell.  The title alone is giving me vertigo.


 
Meclizine doc. Meclizine.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Well said, it makes my teeth itch.


 
And Benadryl, poss. Solu Medrol for you also doc. 

F.M.


----------

